# My Poor Sister



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My sis, and her family, spent last Saturday with me. They live in Salt Lake City, Utah.

Sister, and her family, were headed for a cruise, out of Long Beach, California.

Last Friday was their Anniversary. They were on the ship, and her husband played an
early morning basket ball game. He was hit in the head by another player's elbow.

Ship's doctor took an x-ray, and called for immediate transport off the ship. He said
there was bleeding on the brain.

A helicopter is there in about an hour. They would not allow my sister to go with him.
Perhaps because of the weight. So sis is stuck, in the middle of the ocean, not knowing
the condition of her husband. 

She was upbeat, at first, then started bawling. It was sooo sad.

So now, her husband is in Oregon, she's getting their kids, along with their friends, back to 
Salt Lake, and currently in Vegas. 

Also, Oregon Doctors said you cannot see bleeding on the brain thru an x-ray.

Not sure what's up yet, as my sis has been on the phone with them constantly, while trying
to get the kids home safely. They are now in Vegas, and will get the kids home tomorrow.

Wow, what a nightmare. My sis is my best friend. I'm so worried for her. She feels so helpless.

Yep, as I've said, things happen at the "blink of an eye". 

Here's a pic of me, and my sis. My Best Forever Friend. She's a pretty cool chick. 
Her husband, Marshal, is also flippin' awesome!! 

[attachment=53858:debbiean...ogs_copy.jpg]


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I can't believe it! I heard this story on the radio news. Of course I had no clue it involved your family Deb. I'm so sorry they are going through this, and hope her husband will be fine. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Forgot to add, he was knocked out, with the blow to his head.

Yesterday, he was not aware of his surroundings, and thought he was in a car accident.

He didn't know my sis's voice, nor whom she was, yesterday, but does today.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers being sent to your family. Hope you get good news soon. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Deb!! What a horrible thing to have happened!!! I can't imagine what your poor sister had to go thru...most especially to have ben forced to separate from her hubby and could do nothing about it! I will be keeping your BIL in my prayers!!! 

I know this is terribly upsetting to you as well... when you are extremely close to your sister... when they 'hurt' you hurt"!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jun 14 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791059


> I can't believe it! I heard this story on the radio news. Of course I had no clue it involved your family Deb. I'm so sorry they are going through this, and hope her husband will be fine. :grouphug:[/B]



Oh yes!! You are in Oregon. I didn't think of that. Isn't this wild. What a flippin' nightmare.

I'll keep you informed. At the moment we don't know what the heck. 

Can you imagine being stuck in the middle of the ocean, and they take your husband away.
Gosh, I'm just sick, and worried, about Marshal, and my sis.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb I am sorry to read this nightmare. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for your family. rayer: Can your sister catch a flight at her next port?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow--what a terrible ordeal! I hope they are ok, especially your b-in-law...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb: how awful! We'll be saying prayers and sending hugs to you, your sister, and her hubby!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

How awful, and so scary! I am praying for the best. I feel so bad for your sis and her children not knowing anything about her hubby. Hope all is well PLEASE inform us the minute you hear something.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Deb, I am so sorry. That is just horrible! I will certainly be praying for them. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, how awful, I feel for your sister Deb. I cannot imagine them taking him and not providing transportation for her in a seperate helicopter. This accident happened on their ship. I am so sorry, please keep us informed........I will be praying for your sister and brother in law.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Gosh... what a nightmare....


Hope that it turns out he is ok Deb....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

while words might now console you during this terrible event please know that both Hunter and I are terribly sorry this happened to your family and we wish your brother-in-law all the best for a good revocery and we are praying that your sister is able to reunite with him soon and she gets the strength she needs to carry her though the coming days. Many prayers for you as well - I am sure she will need you now, more than ever. :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

This has to be a real nightmare for your sister.....praying it all turns out okay...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

What the heck is going on...
Oh Deb,
My heart and prayers go out to your poor sister and brother-in-law. 
xoxoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, I am so sorry to hear this. I can only imagine what your sister is going through right now. And, her husband, too.

I will keep all of you in my prayers. 

You are so right about things happen at the "blink of an eye".

The picture of you and your sister is beautiful. I hope you have that one framed. You both look great ... along with the fluff babies! :wub: 

Sending Love and Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 14 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791088


> Deb I am sorry to read this nightmare. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for your family. rayer: Can your sister catch a flight at her next port?[/B]



You know, Pat, it's a blessing in disguise. My sis, in her panic, would have jumped on that helicopter. 

We are now thankful they didn't allow her on. 

With their celebration cruise, they included their three kids, along with, one choice of friend, each.

The eight of them drove to my house, had a hotel near by, then off to Long Beach, for the cruise.

These kids are between 18 and 20-years old. 

The ship was in "Ocean" for the last couple days. No ports. They are now on their way home.
They left Long Beach this morning, and are now in Vegas, for the night. She's got to get those kids
home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's the article. Doesn't say much. http://www.oregonlive.com/news/index.ssf/2...es_injured.html

I just got off the phone with my sister. She is having a heck of a time dealing with this hospital. 

We'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 14 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791151


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 14 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791088





> Deb I am sorry to read this nightmare. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for your family. rayer: Can your sister catch a flight at her next port?[/B]



You know, Pat, it's a blessing in disguise. My sis, in her panic, would have jumped on that helicopter. 

We are now thankful they didn't allow her on. 

With their celebration cruise, they included their three kids, along with, one choice of friend, each.

The eight of them drove to my house, had a hotel near by, then off to Long Beach, for the cruise.

These kids are between 18 and 20-years old. 

The ship was in "Ocean" for the last couple days. No ports. They are now on their way home.
They left Long Beach this morning, and are now in Vegas, for the night. She's got to get those kids
home.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She must be going nuts with these adult kids and wanting to be in Oregon. We will certainly remember her and your BIL in our prayers.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 14 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791171


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 14 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791151





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 14 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791088





> Deb I am sorry to read this nightmare. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for your family. rayer: Can your sister catch a flight at her next port?[/B]



You know, Pat, it's a blessing in disguise. My sis, in her panic, would have jumped on that helicopter. 

We are now thankful they didn't allow her on. 

With their celebration cruise, they included their three kids, along with, one choice of friend, each.

The eight of them drove to my house, had a hotel near by, then off to Long Beach, for the cruise.

These kids are between 18 and 20-years old. 

The ship was in "Ocean" for the last couple days. No ports. They are now on their way home.
They left Long Beach this morning, and are now in Vegas, for the night. She's got to get those kids
home.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She must be going nuts with these adult kids and wanting to be in Oregon. We will certainly remember her and your BIL in our prayers.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She is going nuts, as it's not only her kids, it's their kid's friends, as well. She just needs to get them home, safe and sound, then move forward.

Poor girl, so many unexpected things thrown in her lap, all at once. 

Yep, keep them in your prayers. I'm just sick about this.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

OK, I have no medical training at all--but I've been transcribing medical records for over 16 yeas, and I can tell you for certain that bleeding on the brain CANNOT be detected by regular xr.

It may be that his sympoms led the ship's doctor--who obviously is not exactly Dr. House in the best cse scenario,-- but he felt he needed CT scan and probably MRI, which simply cannot be done on any cruise ship. The fact that he was knocked unconscious is reason enough to need a CT scan, MI, or yet another noninvsie test called an MRA so just hang in there until the REAL doctors get a look at your BIL.

My heart goes out to you and your family, and prayers are with your awesome sister. Keep us informed. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

With what happened to Miranda Richardson (brain bleed from a small fall) , I'm glad they got your BIL off the boat quickly where they could assess the extent of the injury. It's better to potentially over react than under react.

It seems like a good sign that he recognizes your sisters voice now. I pray rayer: that your sister is with him again soon and that he recovers quickly.

I'm sure the traveling and waiting to get there are harder than anyone can imagine.

Hugs to you Deb :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, what a horrible situation. Your sister is beside herself, I'm sure. I send prayers for the very best to your BIL and sweet sister.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Deb, I'm so sorry, I'll be praying for your brother-in-law, your sister and their kids. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my heart goes out to your sister and your family .sending prayers wish i could do more :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow what a nightmare.I'm sure that the Ships doctor wanted to act quickly to get him airlifted and into the Hospital ASAP .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: ......parts of this story sound strangely familiar..... :new_shocked: 

When Stan got his brain injury, he seemed ok for the first two days, then he didn't know anything!!

The doctor said it's like when you're in an accident, you really feel the pain the next morning....

I pray he's ok - you're right - it's a nightmare!!!! I hope the bleeding has stopped on it's own, they can tell by taking scans.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, Deb!! This is a nightmare indeed!! I hope and pray that all will be well soon.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb I hope this morning's news will be more encouraging. Still praying for your sister and family.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow that is so scarry! I hope he is ok.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just now seeing this! Any news this morning? Gosh I'm sorry. Praying like crazy for everyone...you too my friend. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just saw this post, Hugs and prayers being sent to you and your family :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh dear, that is horrible and so sad.
I hope everything will turn out fine and your sisters husband will be fine and healthy soon!!

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

No news yet. Sis said they ran a second MRI, consulting with specialists, and running a few other tests (not sure what).

Oh, we are very thankful the ship's doctor made the call, and got him to a hospital. 

What a freaky thing to happen. My poor sis is like this :blink:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear all of this is happening, I hope he is OK soon.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Life sure has a way of throwing curve balls at you. I hope everything is OK with your BIL and he makes a complete recovery. Hugs to your sister and her family.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I hope you hear good news soon. Keeping your family in my prayers rayer:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Just saw this post and hoping all turns out well for your sis and BIL. This must be so nerve wracking for you as well. I'm very close to my sister too and every one of her 'crisises' is mine too! Keep us posted!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 15 2009, 02:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791470


> No news yet. Sis said they ran a second MRI, consulting with specialists, and running a few other tests (not sure what).
> 
> Oh, we are very thankful the ship's doctor made the call, and got him to a hospital.
> 
> What a freaky thing to happen. My poor sis is like this :blink:[/B]



I'm checking in for updates, Deb.

I did Google to see what came up in regard to what had happened. There were at least a dozen sites with the report ... but, basically they all reported the same news. Just that a 46 year old man was injured on the ship. 

I will continue to pray that your sister's husband has no serious injuries.

Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh no! Prayers for your sister and her husband. Yes you are lucky the ship's doc acted quickly.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I can't believe that I am just seeing this.... I am so very sorry to read about your sister's hubby ..Oh, this must be so scary. I rayer: for the best outcome... Any updates yet?

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Just checking to see if there were any updates! Your family is in my prayers rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- what a terrible thing to have happen -- especially when you're looking forward to a fun vacation. :shocked: 

Sending lots of prayers for your BIL and for your Sister. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

BTW -- I did find out something very interesting while on our cruise last year. We were on a Holland America ship so this might not be the case for all cruise lines, but there is no regular ship's doctor like on "Love Boat". Instead, the doctors that they use have regular practices and specialties here in the U.S. and they trade their services for a cruise and are only on board as the doctor for as long as that particular cruise lasts. Our ship's doctor was farily young (30-35) and had a practice in dematology. I meet him at the Spa and we chatted for a couple of hours.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Deb, let us know when you get another update!! I hope everything turns out well for your brother in law!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Just checking in too. Hope he is doing better.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Any more news from Oregon? Head injuries are sooo scary.....aren't they, Baby Katie?

How is your beautiful sister holding up? She must be one tuff lady.

Samsonsmom


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It's been a run-a-round. But finally some real news.

After many tests, they are now sending him home. My sis is not there. They are flying him home with a nurse escort.
This should happen tomorrow. He's been monitored, and they are not finding any damage. 

He will see his own doctor when he gets home. What a nightmare. My sis could write a novel of the BS at this hospital.
Sadly, this is true with so many around the country.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 18 2009, 01:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793040


> It's been a run-a-round. But finally some real news.
> 
> After many tests, they are now sending him home. My sis is not there. They are flying him home with a nurse escort.
> This should happen tomorrow. He's been monitored, and they are not finding any damage.
> ...


Deb Just saw this post. So sorry to hear about this incident occuring. Fightening to say the least. Your poor sister must be beside herself. All you want to do in a case like this is be near your loved one's side and to have to deal with all the logistics of everyone on the cruise with them and being apart from her husband must be unbearable. I'm so relieved to hear that he's well enough to come home though it's so weird that they'd fly him home without her being there. He needs to get to his doc or better yet a neurologist they know and trust at home asap just to be on the safe side since this hospital didn't sound like an ideal situation. Don't know if it was a big medical center or some small hospital but you just want to check it all out. Hoping and praying for health and some peace of mind for your sister and brother in law and for you being such a supportive caring sister. Family is the best medicine!! :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG Deb I just saw this topic. I missed the whole thing. What a horror show. Your poor sis and bil. Thank God it seems to have turned out ok. How is he doing?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

What a nightmare!!!! How is the BIL doing now????


----------

